

Nodecopter.js - A full day of programming flying robots with node.js in Berlin - Tichy
http://nodecopter.com/

======
fmstephe
I cannot offer any kind of sponsorship. But my wife and I are looking at
settling in Germany in the future. This makes Berlin a lot more attractive to
me.

